# resume from suspend, works console, not Xorg



## davidgurvich (Sep 17, 2010)

As the title states, I can resume from suspend if I use zzz or acpiconf -s 3 from a
text console.  if I try to suspend from Xorg the resume fails, the system becomes 
unresponsive, and I need to hold down the power button to shutdown/restart.  

Killing Xorg before suspend and starting up after works. I've also noted a message that wpa_supplicant failed to stop.  That seems to be an issue with the iwi driver, perhaps
I should unload that in rc.suspend.


----------

